# My Official Outbackers Stickers Have Arrived



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

In the mail today I recieved the long awaited, coveted, often imitated seldom duplicated Outbacker.com Vinyl Sticker. I got two. One will go onto the rolling suite but what to do with the other....?

As cheap as they are I could order a bunch more and begin plastering them around campgrounds. Or maybe zap them onto unsuspecting campers TT's. Maybe Tasha the Campdog would like one. Na on second thought she has more teeth than I want to deal with.

Maybe we could get big ones and post them in peoples yards like those annoying campaign posters.
















I KNOW! We could get a pair that fits the dimensions of Wolfwoods TT and we could have a rolling billboard! Wouldn't that be cool!? We'll just cut around the windows and doors and it'll be great! That's a little more vinyl in one place than I think I would ever see. Of course we couldn't do this with out talking to Wolfwood first........Or could we.......


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

We got ours right before we left for Otter Lake on Friday afternoon, it was raining too hard to put them on though. Dh had plans to put them on at some point while we were camping but somehow time escaped us.........

We can't wait to fix them on though (maybe one front and one back?), officially branded Outbackers!

Ali


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mine came in on Friday also....

I'll try to get them on sometime this week.

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

ali said:


> (maybe one front and one back?),


That was the intent of the 2 per set, one for the front, one for the back.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats to you all! Its wonderfull to see OBs out there and to KNOW who they are! All Cult members need to be able to identify other cult members....



egregg57 said:


> Of course we couldn't do this with out talking to Wolfwood first........Or could we.......


Think you could find the RIGHT house this time? Your insurance company is STILL in negotiations over the last one.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Received mine in today's mail, they look great!

My dilemma now is, which side to install on the front, left or right??


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Received mine in today's mail, they look great!
> 
> My dilemma now is, which side to install on the front, left or right??


When I got mine from 6-pack, I put one on the door (curbside) and one over the storage hatch (street side).

Dan


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Just got my new maroon ones in the mail today too! 
Now to just find the time to pull the grey ones off and put the pretty new maroon on


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got mine too.
I'm thinking about putting one on the front panel...so people can see it when parked at campgrounds.
I was thinking the other should go on the back, or door-side.
Where are you all putting yours???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I've got mine too.
> I'm thinking about putting one on the front panel...so people can see it when parked at campgrounds.
> I was thinking the other should go on the back, or door-side.
> Where are you all putting yours???


[as we just posted on another thread....]
"We put 1 in the center of the front - under the OUTBACK name....looks like its part of the logo and the other is just above the license plate....figure anyone following us will look there...."


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I've got mine too.
> I'm thinking about putting one on the front panel...so people can see it when parked at campgrounds.
> I was thinking the other should go on the back, or door-side.
> Where are you all putting yours???


[as we just posted on another thread....]
"We put 1 in the center of the front - under the OUTBACK name....looks like its part of the logo and the other is just above the license plate....figure anyone following us will look there...."
[/quote]

Sounds about right...

Shall we begin a poll on Outbackers.com Decal Placement??


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

I may have missed this, but where do you get these stickers?









Roanoke Campers


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ordering is pinned in the For Sale section

The general area mostof us have put them is front of trailer drivers side by the marker light. The rear same area.

Visibility on road and in campground.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Received mine in today's mail, they look great!
> 
> My dilemma now is, which side to install on the front, left or right??


When I got mine from 6-pack, I put one on the door (curbside) and one over the storage hatch (street side).

Dan








[/quote]

Dan is that in case you forget your name
















Sorry, I just could not help myself.

Is there a standard location?

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This looks good to me...



























Nice looking 'Z-Family' !!!

MaeJae


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

How do you get one of those stickers????


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Chuck-n-June said:


> How do you get one of those stickers????


Click on this LINK.

Follow the instructions on the first page.

Steve


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

- one on each side, one on the back


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Zoomzoom- did you attach that ladder on your RQS, or was that a dealer installed option? I havn't seen a ladder on these flagships before...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thor said:


> Received mine in today's mail, they look great!
> 
> My dilemma now is, which side to install on the front, left or right??


When I got mine from 6-pack, I put one on the door (curbside) and one over the storage hatch (street side).

Dan









[/quote]
Dan is that in case you forget your name















[/quote]

I put it there for those rally nights around the campfire when I have "imbided" a little too much. All those Outbacks in the same campground could be confusing!









Dan


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dealer installed - with note - 250lbs maxx pull weight on the ladder wall....it's been a great help.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Just ordered our set of stickers. Just a short time before trailer pick-up. Getting more and more excited by the minute...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I put it there for those rally nights around the campfire when I have "imbided" a little too much. All those Outbacks in the same campground could be confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. Maybe if you shared a little bit around the fire you wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I was later than most getting my order in as I couldn't access the forum (it was awful, sad,lonely, scary). I have been pondering where I want to put them too. One on the back for sure. I hadn't decided on the other, but then DH started being cranky a couple days ago...hmmm...I just thought of another place















(good thing he doesn't read the forum, he has no idea how tough I REALLY AM!)


----------

